# Is CRC 808 Silicone Spray good?



## angelu1125 (Sep 15, 2010)

So I've heard CRC 808 is bad for the cube, but at the same time I hear its perfectly safe. I was thinking of using it but apparently it has petrolium in it or something...

Well, is it good or bad for cubes?


----------



## Joker (Sep 15, 2010)

Use CRC Heavy Duty Silicone or Jig A Loo
I'm guessing 808 is safe, but I don't think its supposed to work too well.


----------



## vuaquyen92 (Sep 15, 2010)

It depends on what cube you use


----------



## Dene (Sep 15, 2010)

I use CRC 808.




Joker said:


> Use CRC Heavy Duty Silicone or *Jig A Loo*
> I'm guessing 808 is safe, but I don't think its supposed to work too well.



Lol wrong country.


----------



## Joker (Sep 15, 2010)

Dene said:


> I use CRC 808.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Oops didn't read his location before lol.


----------



## angelu1125 (Sep 15, 2010)

Phew, atleast its safe cos I used it for my Haiyan Memory and Guhong...


----------



## D4vd (Sep 15, 2010)

Joker said:


> Dene said:
> 
> 
> > I use CRC 808.
> ...



Lol wrong gender


----------



## hic0057 (Sep 15, 2010)

I think faz uses it and I do.


----------



## angelu1125 (Sep 15, 2010)

D4vd said:


> Joker said:
> 
> 
> > Dene said:
> ...


Thank you..


----------



## DemotioN (Sep 15, 2010)

I use it, faz recommended it to me


----------



## TrollingHard (Sep 16, 2010)

808 has Petroleum Distillates in it, which IIRC completely glues and screws up your cube.


----------



## angelu1125 (Sep 18, 2010)

TrollingHard said:


> 808 has Petroleum Distillates in it, which IIRC completely glues and screws up your cube.


Well my cubes are completely fine. It does'nt 'glue' or 'screw up' my cubes at all...


----------



## lordchriszhou (Oct 3, 2011)

Nor mine, I have been using CRC 808 Silicone Spray on my Dayan Guhong and various other cubes for over a year and they still work perfectly fine. 
It works instantly after you put it on. And my cubes are not "glued" or "screwed up".


----------



## Yuxuibbs (Oct 3, 2011)

lordchriszhou said:


> Nor mine, I have been using CRC 808 Silicone Spray on my Dayan Guhong and various other cubes for over a year and they still work perfectly fine.
> It works instantly after you put it on. And my cubes are not "glued" or "screwed up".


 
pretty big bump.... 

my crc silicone actually glued some pieces but after turning the puzzle a bit its really good. just have to be careful when you pry apart the pieces that are stuck together (7x7 almost broke....)


----------

